# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل لهذا الحديث أصل؟

## عبد الله اليوسف

((دخل حذيفة بن اليمان على عمر بن الخطاب فسأله: كيف أصبحت يا حذيفة؟ فأجاب حذيفة: أصبحت أحب الفتنة, وأكره الحق, وأصلي بغير وضوء, ولي في الأرض ما ليس لله في السماء, فغضب عمر غضباً شديداً, وولى وجهه عنه, واتفق أن دخل على بن أبى طالب, فرآه على تلك الحال, فسأله عن السبب, فذكر له ما قاله ابن اليمان, فقال علي: لقد صدقك فيما قال يا عمر, فقال عمر: وكيف ذلك؟ قال علي: إنه يحب الفتنة لقوله تعالى: {إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة} فهو يحب أمواله وأولاده, ويكره الحق بمعنى الموت, لقوله تعالى: {واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين}, ويصلي بغير وضوء, يعني أنه يصلي على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومعنى أن له في الأرض ما ليس لله في السماء, يعنى أن له زوجة وأولاداً, والله تعالى هو الواحد الأحد, الفرد الصمد, الذي لم يلد ولم يولد, فقال عمر: أحسنت يا أبا الحسن..لقد أزلت ما في قلبي على حذيفة) ) .
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مسلم الفلسطيني

- ((دخل حذيفة بن اليمان على عمر بن الخطاب فسأله: كيف أصبحت يا حذيفة؟ فأجاب حذيفة: أصبحت أحب الفتنة, وأكره الحق, وأصلي بغير وضوء, ولي في الأرض ما ليس لله في السماء, فغضب عمر غضباً شديداً, وولى وجهه عنه, واتفق أن دخل على بن أبى طالب, فرآه على تلك الحال, فسأله عن السبب, فذكر له ما قاله ابن اليمان, فقال علي: لقد صدقك فيما قال يا عمر, فقال عمر: وكيف ذلك؟ قال علي: إنه يحب الفتنة لقوله تعالى: {إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة} فهو يحب أمواله وأولاده, ويكره الحق بمعنى الموت, لقوله تعالى: {واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين}, ويصلي بغير وضوء, يعني أنه يصلي على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومعنى أن له في الأرض ما ليس لله في السماء, يعنى أن له زوجة وأولاداً, والله تعالى هو الواحد الأحد, الفرد الصمد, الذي لم يلد ولم يولد, فقال عمر: أحسنت يا أبا الحسن..لقد أزلت ما في قلبي على حذيفة) ) . 
*الدرجة :* *كذب موضوع، ليس له وجود في كتب الحديث وهو أشبه بالألغاز وعلامات الوضع ظاهرة عليه*

----------


## طالب علم السنة

وسئل الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين كما في [ لقاء الباب المفتوح] شريط 106

ما حكم من يقول : إن لي في الأرض ما ليس لله في السماء ، ويقصد بذلك الزوجة والولد والله منزه عن الزوجة والولد و يقول لاحمد لله ولاشكر له ويقصد بالله أي اللاهي عن الآخرة وغير هذا من الكلام الموهم .؟
فأجاب - رحمه الله تعالى - :
أرى أن هذا الكلام حرام ، لأنه يوهم معنى باطلا وإن كان سوف يفسر ما يريد ، ولكن سيُبقي الشيطان اثر ذلك في قلب المخاطَب أو المستمع ، وأنصح من يتكلم بهذا فأقول له : استمع لقوله تعالى أو اقرأ قوله تعالى : { ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد } واعلم أن كلمتك هذه إن ترتب عليها كفر أو شك فالحساب عليك ، فعلى كل مؤمن أن يحترم جانب الحق ، جانب الرب عز وجل ، وأن يعلم أن الأمر خطير ، رب كلمة لا يلقي لها بالا تهوي به في النار سبعين خريفا والعياذ بالله أو أكثر ، فأرى أن هذا كلام منكر ، وأنه لا يحل للإنسان أن يلقيه ، وأن على من سمعه أن ينصحه فإن اهتدى فله ، ولمن نصحه ، وإن لم يهتد فإنه يغادر المكان الذي يلقى فيه مثل هذا الكلام]. انتهى كلامه - رحمه الله تعالى - .

المصدر :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95681

----------


## محمود الجيزي

ورد في فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية الفتوى رقم (56194) ،،
تاريخ الفتوى : 16 شوال 1425هـ.
 ما نصه:
"الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فإنا لم نعثر على ما يفيد إثبات إقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذا الحوار، ولكنه ذكر ابن القيم بعض فقرات هذا الحوار في حوار بين عمر وحذيفة رضي الله عنهما، وذلك في كتابه الطرق الحكمية، وذكر ابن عطية في تفسيره بعضه.
وقد تكلم الفقهاء على صحة مثل هذا الكلام، فذكر المرداوي في الإنصاف والبهوتي في كشاف القناع والرحيباني في مطالب أولي النهى: أنه لا يحنث من حلف بالطلاق أو غيره على أنه يحب الفتنة ويكره الحق إذا كان يعني أنه يحب المال والولد ويكره الموت .
ثم إنا ننبه على أن عمر رضي الله عنه كان من أعلم الصحابة وأفهمهم، ولذلك ولاه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه القضاء أيام خلافته، وقد نزلت عدة آيات توافق اجتهاده، ولما توفي قال فيه ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: إ ني لأحسب تسعة أعشار العلم ذهب يوم ذهب عمر . رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات كما قال الهيثمي".

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95681

----------

